# ALERT - Massive Aussie shipment inbound for weekend arrival!



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Good morning fellow reefers 

A massive Aussie shipment will be arriving late this week and will be ready for sale Sunday this weekend. Some items that are coming;

*Over 160 Wild Acropora*
- Strawberry shortcake colonies
- Fire and Ice Echinata
- Microclados
- Anthocercis
- Millipora
- Lovelli
- Sarmentosa
- Spathulata
- Many more!!

Crazy Softies, Mushrooms, NPS, Euphyllia, and lots more!

Did I forget to mention some Awesome Aussie Fish!
- Lineatus Fairy Wrasse Pairs
- Labouti Fair Wrasse Pairs
- Harlequin Tusk Fish
- Flame Hawk Fish.

This will be one of the best shipments in Canada this year. Don't miss out, it will go fast!

Oh ya lots of Ultra grade Chalice as well


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

*Taipan* ... LOL


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

*BIGSHOW* ... your PM box is full. Thanks


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Sea MunnKey said:


> *BIGSHOW* ... your PM box is full. Thanks


Sorry Paul. All good now.

Thanks for letting me know.

Dave


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Almost forgot also have a few of the Yellow and Blue Assessor coming as well.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Any anemones coming in by any chance?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

MStnbrgn said:


> Any anemones coming in by any chance?


Yes, I will have the Aussie bubble tips. Should be Purple/Blue base with Orange tips.


----------

